# Perpetuate CD Review in Powerplay Magazine (UK)



## jamsea (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, just got a link to this in my e-mail from our PR guy:







Perpetuate Review in PowerPlay Magazine (UK) | Facebook

I think this issue comes out in October. Kim was really happy to be in a magazine with Amy Lee on the cover (she's going to see Evanescence in a few weeks). We're also appearing in Fireworks magazine in October on their compilation CD, so be sure to check it out if you live over there.


----------

